# Games like League of Legends?



## kyle2020 (Jun 26, 2010)

Im addicted to this game after getting recommended to it, now im craving for more games of the same style - any recommendations?


----------



## Wyverex (Jun 26, 2010)

Well, it all started with DotA and you can also check out Demigod and HoN

Personally, I prefer Demigod due to it's graphics style, but it's the least played out of 4 games of that type that I know of (DotA, HoN, LoL, Demi)


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 26, 2010)

I have played Demigod, DotA and HoN, my take is stick with DotA. It has a lot of shortcomings being limited to the WC3 engine, but it has a lot of support and its the "first" one. HoN are full with people swearing left right and centre, and Demigod's playerbase is just not as large as the other ones (but still quite big).


----------



## Kamen (Jun 26, 2010)

League of Legends is the best one for now.DOTA is drawn back by WC3 engine.HoN isnt really that good.Demigod isnt really content rich.

Stick with LoL


----------



## Scheich (Jun 26, 2010)

Lol ist quite team balanced right now. Even playing as random is quite good.

Dota was hit by the nerv bat so hard 4 years ago, Sven anyone ? Kind of stinks now.
If you like a good flaming and a pure item based, farmboy game.. 

Demigod is a very good mix of dota + rts, very pretty, but unless you have a GOOD team
right from the start, just forget it. Way too much noobbashing. If you still want to play it,
somewhere around 40 kbyte upload is required for a 5x5 game, 15 kbyte for a "normal" 3x3.

Hon is exactly like dota, with some really nice improvements, tons of little itamz
and a horrible userinterface/screens, which is quite ugly.  The heroes are very
hard to recognize, so lots of playing is required there. If you like to show off
your 1337skillz, thats the game for u. Dont forget your flameshield


----------



## powerdarnell (Oct 9, 2011)

In addition to HoN and Dota there's a few more games like league of legends now. 
Realm of the Titans is one. I think its still in beta. I played it, not bad.
Rise of Immortals is launched and free.
Also there's one called SMITE that is supposed to be like a DOTA game but played from behind the character, looks kind of cool.


----------



## techtard (Oct 9, 2011)

Holy thread necro batman!


----------



## Wyverex (Oct 9, 2011)

Well, now that the thread is _alive_ again, might as well mention that Heroes of Newerth is now free to play.


----------



## techtard (Oct 9, 2011)

Well, since it is being posted in again, hows about DOTA 2.
I don't really play these games, but I read that it's coming out soon.


----------



## NinkobEi (Oct 9, 2011)

League of Legends is still the best by far. You might try Rise of Immortals for a change of pace.. It is also FTP


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Oct 10, 2011)

If you have stacraft2, you can also try Storm of the Imperial Sanctum (Sotis) custom map in multplay


----------



## yogurt_21 (Oct 10, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> League of Legends is still the best by far. You might try Rise of Immortals for a change of pace.. It is also FTP



just got into rise of immortals, i like the 2 ways to pay, 1 that's actually free and you just build up points by playing (and winning) the other thats points you pay for. So for a cheap bastard like me I can just log more hours and get all the same characters/items that people pay for. 


I also like the random monsters placed around the maps that allow you to both level quickly and the more powerful ones give you special boosts/immunities when you kill them.

the only real bummer I see is how few characters there are and the fact that only kyrie is totally free, the others can be played for a limited time and then have to be bought either with earned pts or paid pts or some are that way from the start. Still though not bad for a wholly f2p game (ie where you can literally have the exact same experience whether you've paid or not)

edit: I also find the overall graphics of the Rise of Immortals beter than League of Legends.


----------



## NinkobEi (Oct 10, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> just got into rise of immortals, i like the 2 ways to pay, 1 that's actually free and you just build up points by playing (and winning) the other thats points you pay for. So for a cheap bastard like me I can just log more hours and get all the same characters/items that people pay for.
> 
> 
> I also like the random monsters placed around the maps that allow you to both level quickly and the more powerful ones give you special boosts/immunities when you kill them.
> ...



League of Legends has the same business model. everything is free if you devote enough time. I'll agree with you that RoI has better graphics, but the game play looks a bit clunky to me.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Oct 10, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> League of Legends has the same business model. everything is free if you devote enough time. I'll agree with you that RoI has better graphics, but the game play looks a bit clunky to me.



compared to a polished rpg, Rise of Immortals is extremely clunky. But as you said above I find it a nice change of pace.


----------



## khaos64 (Nov 3, 2011)

I just started playing, and it I can't help but remember playing a different game a shot time ago that was very similar to LoL. It was a more of an over the shoulder feel and I remember it being in a type of an arena or something. But it would block you from exiting your base w/ a force field and let you get some stuff from the shop until the time counted down. You would start an level 1 every game and level up as in LoL, there was 2-3 minions sent down the lanes not a whole army, there were neutral monsters for power ups in the center. There was also a return type skill, but instead of it being canceled by an attack from the enemy, it just negated the enemy's attack. There were no turrets in the lanes, just outside the base. I can only remember 3 characters A large brown hair knight guy with a big sword kind of like garen, a duel wielding guns cowboy guy, kind of like miss fortune - but you could also switch it for a single more powerful rifle or shotgun, cant remember. And there was a white haired chick in green with duel swords.  Does anyone have any idea what this game is I can't remember. I have done some searching, and I don't think it is Bloodline champions. Any ideas?


----------



## yami2ki (Nov 3, 2011)

@khaos: I think you might be talking about Realm of the Titans (Which is in beta atm) 

For the thread:
Heroes of Newrath, Rise of Immortals, and Bloodline Champions

That's the only free to play MOBA games I know of o:


----------



## NinkobEi (Nov 3, 2011)

dont forget DOTA 2


----------



## Nesters (Nov 3, 2011)

DOTA 2 is very likely to be out before the end of the year.

Also, if you want to try a bit different game - there's Dungeon Defenders.


----------



## khaos64 (Nov 3, 2011)

@yami thanks for the quick reply, the game looks interesting but unfortunately its not the one.  Just remembered another thing, in the tutorial it had you play as the cowboy guy and went through the steps of targeting and using your skills then a mach battle on a island type map on a slant w/ one base at the top and another at the bottom.


----------



## khaos64 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ah finally found it, after searching multiple mmo sites, onrpg.com had a MOBA category and it was there. It's called Land of Chaos Online and Youtube Gameplay Video. Thanks.


----------



## yami2ki (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh derp. I played LoC a while back, why didn't i think of it Dx   glad you found it though


----------

